# Finding Size 13 Shoes in Mexico



## ltharveyd (Aug 30, 2015)

We stocked up on shoes before coming, especially for my son and I (Size 13 and 14). Now he's changed his mind on playing soccer at his school and I need a set of Size 13 (US Size) soccer cleats. Nothing around Toluca is above an 11. Any advice regarding Santa Fe or Mexico City where I might have better luck?


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

ltharveyd said:


> We stocked up on shoes before coming, especially for my son and I (Size 13 and 14). Now he's changed his mind on playing soccer at his school and I need a set of Size 13 (US Size) soccer cleats. Nothing around Toluca is above an 11. Any advice regarding Santa Fe or Mexico City where I might have better luck?


I'm size 13 also. Currently I wear Salomon trail running sneakers. I like them because they are much more durable than Nike's. Anyway - a couple months back we visited the PeriSur mall on the south part of Mexico City. It is a nice medium sized mall. They have a Salomon retail store which had about 6 different styles in size 13. A little more pricey than say ebay or amazon - but the IVA is included. Give the store a call and ask about your cleats. Maybe they have an idea.

Here's a link to the stores at that mall.
https://www.galerias.com/perisur/Nuestras-tiendas

Adidas sounds like a good place to try for soccer cleats.

btw - in the last 3 years I have purchased perhaps 3 pair of running shoes on the internet and had them shipped here with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

You are welcome.


----------



## jambi (Dec 12, 2013)

Also check your local Sears. They were the only store in Oaxaca that had my size 12's.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Sometimes Sears and Liverpool have larger sizes.


----------

